# Royal Empress Tree



## Grizzlyadams (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello,



I'm new to this site and have heard about the great info you can get the fellow outdoorsmen from here. Here's my question. I have 20 acres in Branch Co but only about 5 of it is hard woods. I'm looking for some fast growing trees that I could plant to try and fill in one of the switch grass fields on the land. I read about this Royal Empress Tree that grows about 10 ft a year and matures to 30-50 ft. Has anyone ever planted these before? Are they good for hanging a stand from? Any other suggestions for fast growing trees that I plant to fill in some of my open fileds?

Thanks


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Welcome to the site, I too have a old tree line to fill in so aftermuch searching I went with highbred populars fast growing and good price.


Rob


----------



## Grizzlyadams (Oct 18, 2005)

I read about those highbred populars. It said that they grow very fast but don't live long. How old are your trees?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

royal empress tree info


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

If it was me I would skip the trees and plant shrubs mixed with some evergreens you could pamper.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow now even the tree you hunt out of might be MADE IN CHINA,

who would have ever thought


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

Not sure if you caught it, but the info page ANSWERGUY posted lists that tree as viable in zones 6-9.......Nice looking tree, but if the zone info is correct, I thinking you'd be fortunate to have them survive their first Michigan winter, let alone getting ten foot annual growth. Sounds like you've got the right idea, maybe just the wrong tree.

Also, you mentioned hoping to fill in a switch grass field. Just an FYI (from personal experience), make sure you kill off a good 4-5' circle around every tree you plant, otherwise the switchgrass roots will choke the tree out before it has a chance to get a foothold. 

Best of luck with your project.


----------



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

i tryed these trees in hillsdale mi and the did not grow at all. Must of been the cold. Not even a shoot.


----------



## sandbur3 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have some hybrid popples that have grown 6 feet or more per year. I believe some varieties are to be harvested in about 20 years. There are different varieties of the hybrids.


I would plant some conifers (pines or spruce) alongside them. They may grow slightly slower, but provide cover down the road.

My roadside screening cover is a row of cottonwoods, with jack pine rows on each side of them. Some spruce are are planted on the lower ground in the rows instead of the jack pine. In heavier soil, you could probably use all spruce in our climate.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

Ditto what SwampGhost said
Go real easy on the trees and plant a lot of shrubs.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Grizzlyadams said:


> I read about those highbred populars. It said that they grow very fast but don't live long. How old are your trees?


Mine are new but I am also using decidious trees next to them so I have trees fast while the others are growing. maples, pines,oaks ect


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

How about this website? (I mean is this on target, or not?)
Fast growing trees .com


----------



## steveboss (Sep 4, 2002)

Be careful planting poplars I had two consecutive years of planting 100 each year and to this date I have exactly ZERO left. If you have alot of deer they will eat them like candy!!!! I can't grow anything except for spruce trees the deer won't eat those. I even started an orchard planted about 100 apple trees the first year and the deer ate those, so this year I planted 100 more and actually fenced them thats the only way I can get trees to grow. Good Luck.


----------

